# What do I want for my 19th Birthday?



## R4Liam (May 22, 2011)

My parents can't afford a Laptop or anything over £100 really so I really don't know what I want. I just bought Borderlands (AWESOMEEE BTW!!) so I don't need a new game and I use my phone to listen to music after losing my Ipod 4g 3 months after I got it for Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I don't know what I want... any suggestions?

I went on Amazon to look around and I remembered about Madbid.com. I am always skeptical about this website because the prices look to good to be true.

I there a catch?

Will I get scammed?

Is it a good idea to buy from there?

Thanks everyone


----------



## Blaze163 (May 22, 2011)

I spent my 19th birthday with six inches of serrated steel embedded in my chest, so consider anything better than that a point in your favour.

New iPod sounds like a good idea though if you've lost your old one.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 22, 2011)

Dont get your hopes up with madbid.com lol. its not scam, but IMO it is and I would rather stay away.

As for what you want.. thats not for us to decide o.O. Go for something YOU want with the amount that is available to you.


----------



## SamAsh07 (May 22, 2011)

Scam or not, in life you don't find out the truth about something unless you try it.


----------



## MaxNuker (May 22, 2011)

Thats up to you friend... im 14 and im getting a Electric Guitar for my 15Th birthday, im also getting money to buy a PSP 3000 on the same day...


----------



## prowler (May 22, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Scam or not, in life you don't find out the truth about something unless you try it.


We aren't living in old times anymore 






We have Google.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (May 22, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Scam or not, in life you don't find out the truth about something unless you try it.


You have to buy credits there to be able to bid. The LAST person to bit by 0.000000001 seconds wins. Not exegerrating EVEN A BIT.
So its pure waste of money and more like gambling.

Ipod touch is £150+ mate. If you search on ebay you might get lucky to get a older gen one around 100 quid.


----------



## s4mid4re (May 22, 2011)

I wouldn't trust madbid.com (or any website like that); just buy it normally.

As for what you want: ask them for some money and save it for when there's something you want.


----------



## emigre (May 22, 2011)

Books?

Actually you can get a sansa in that price region.


----------



## Wizerzak (May 22, 2011)

Steam wallet? then whenever a game comes out that you like just buy it and think 'Happy Birthday me'


----------



## Foxi4 (May 22, 2011)

For your 19th birthday and under 100...

1. Round up your friends.
2. Get alco.
3. Play games drunk.
4. Hit the town, go on a disco.
5. Become a man.


----------



## lordrand11 (May 22, 2011)

to be able to live another year without the rapture happening?


----------



## Linkiboy (May 23, 2011)

Ask for 100 in cash, and save it until you see something you really want.


----------



## zygie (May 23, 2011)

I'd go with Foxi's idea.


----------



## m3rox (May 23, 2011)

lordrand11 said:
			
		

> to be able to live another year without the rapture happening?
> 
> 
> QUOTE(zygie @ May 23 2011, 07:36 AM) I'd go with Foxi's idea.



If it weren't for the fact that the legal drinking age in the US is 21...


----------



## Shinigami357 (May 23, 2011)

Wait... PeopLe actuaLLy care about the LegaL drinking age? Go teLL 'em you're mcLovin or something, you're fine, LOL


PS
ALso, the OP is in Britain (if his fLag is accurate)


----------



## Linkiboy (May 23, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Wait... PeopLe actuaLLy care about the LegaL drinking age? Go teLL 'em you're mcLovin or something, you're fine, LOL
> 
> 
> PS
> ALso, the OP is in Britain (if his fLag is accurate)


lol like seriously, i don't know of anyone who waited until 21 to drink.


----------

